# Anyone here store petrol? Need feedback on stabilizers and longevity



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Would like to know specifics about what grade you store, what stabilizer product you used, and most importantly the longest time you've stored the fuel and was able to use it again in a petrol motor and not like for lighting upthe bbq that is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I store it in my motorcycle tank over the winter. It can store as long as 6 months plus with it stabilized. Just go to Can Tire and get their fuel stabilizer additive...or name brand one is Stabil. Without additive I'd say 3 months is safe. Decades ago I used to store my bike without additives and never had any issues. It's only in the last decade I bothered. Might not be needed, but for a couple of $ it's just in case.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

My browser crashed and lost the forum I was just reading. I read that with some golden brand (glden eagle?) that the petrol is good for 1yr with a high quality brand and that as long as you restable the stablized fuel you can keep the fuel fresh for as long as you want as long as you have plenty stalibilzer around. 

Not sure on that as it would take a few years to test that unless there was some way to accelerate (sp?) the tests. Anyone know any more on that?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

when i winterize my equipment i shut off the fuel line off run the machine dry and use an extractor to remove the excess gas from the tank. Its always best to just not have the gas left over you can pick up an extractor from princess auto. Dont just run it dry as you get deposits of crap left over in your tank and you dont want that pulled through the motor.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I know someone who stored gas for a year with some additive and it still was good after that. Can't remember the name of the product, but I'll look into it.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you are going to leave fuel in the tank, especially through the winter, top it up so the tank is full, leaving air space can cause condensation, ie water in your gas. Though i agree w mrobson that running it dry after shutting off fuel line or draining the tank is best. If you leave fuel in a carb for extended time, it can gum up the carb something feirce. Best bet is to drain it.

What I do is siphon the tank to remove any debris, then rinse it and pour out to make sure, run the carb dry, etc.

With the gas that youve siphoned out, pour it through paper coffee filters to remove sediment, then store in a clean container.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I was talking primarily for jerry storage of the fuel for long term storage (emergencies/etc). I've always drained the petrol out of the tanks of the snowblower and lawn mower at the end of each season and let it run till the motor cuts off. I have a pump fuel drainer/snake/whatever you properly call it. Pump on one end and a long hose. Ahh a pump syphion.

Thanks for the help and input. I'm still looking into this as part of some emergency plans I have in place.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Is tpossible to take a MSR fuel bottle to a station and pump like 0.5L fuel in it? Thanks.


----------

